# Lots of sale ads in rentals section of marketplace.



## presley (Mar 28, 2014)

I was looking to see what other Hilton owners are renting their points for and found that of the ads for Hilton in the Rental Points part of the marketplace say they are for sale and not for rent.  They include a link to a website.

IDK if anyone cares, but thought I'd mention it since people wanting to buy HGVC will be looking in the for sale ads and not rental ads.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 29, 2014)

not sure I follow this?

in the "points rentals" section, the only thing it displays is rental ads.  there are currently only 49 "points for rent" ads in the marketplace

http://tug2.com/timesharemarketplac...roomsMin=&BathroomsMax=&SleepsMin=&SleepsMax=


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 29, 2014)

My guess is that in the text of the Ads, the owners used the word "sell" instead of "rent."  It happens a lot in the forums, too.


----------



## presley (Mar 29, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> My guess is that in the text of the Ads, the owners used the word "sell" instead of "rent."  It happens a lot in the forums, too.



That's what it is.  You go to For Rent - Points and then in the ads they say they are for sale and not for rent.

http://tug2.com/timesharemarketplac...roomsMin=&BathroomsMax=&SleepsMin=&SleepsMax=


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 29, 2014)

well sadly im not sure how to keep folks from doing that, the very first thing thats asked of you when you post an ad in the marketplace is for you to choose if it is a for rent, or for sale ad.

that said, Id be willing to bet that anyone who is "selling" points, would likely rent them to a paying buyer as well.


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 29, 2014)

I can inderstand the actions.  They put the ads there to hopefully get the interest of someone wanting to rent a unit.

I do the same thing on Craig's List.  I'm looking to buy a unit and I frequently post in the "vacation rentals" category.  My thinking is that people that have units for rent look in that category for guidance and will see my ad.  If they're in the mood to sell, they may contact me.

I hope the people doing it here are also putting ads in the "for sale" section to cover all the bases.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 29, 2014)

presley said:


> That's what it is.  You go to For Rent - Points and then in the ads they say they are for sale and not for rent.



I think that in many cases, they are just using the wrong word in their Ad - they don't really want to sell their ownership, but they don't realize that "selling" your points for one year, is commonly called "renting."


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 29, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> I think that in many cases, they are just using the wrong word in their Ad - they don't really want to sell their ownership, but they don't realize that "selling" your points for one year, is commonly called "renting."



The OP has said he's talking about the ads that say "Property for SALE not rent."  I'm pretty sure these are not for rent.

For example:
http://tug2.com/TimeshareMarketplac...tingGUID=46f98529-82db-4ec8-a6fb-9961329f1e15


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 29, 2014)

ha, same broker did that on all his hilton points "rental" ads...one would guess this was done deliberately...I have put a hold on all of them.


----------

